# beached panga



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

This strip of sand sure provided a nice place to stretch after bouncing in the gulf all day!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Looks like Hannah's Reef or whatever they call the last part this is still visible. Right?
Nice boat.
Mike


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Hanna's, you guessed it. Not another boat in sight friday. Water was rough, choppy, muddy, sandy, can't imagine why nobody else was around.. And I mean NOBODY, there wasn't a soul in sight. Just us and a few birds..


----------

